# Gaming-PC für 1200€



## Painkiller (8. Juli 2011)

*Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Moin 

Ich bräuchte für einen Freund eine aktuelle Zusammenstellung eines Gaming-Systems.

Kapital wären 1200€ für alles. Maus + Tastatur und Bildschirm sind vorhanden. 

Anforderungen/Infos: 

- Spiele (Shooter, Strategie, MMORPG´s) (90%)
- Multimedia (5%)
- Office (5%)
- Ob Nvidia oder AMD ist egal
- Ob AMD oder Intel ist egal
- Monitor ist ein 24" TFT
- Midi-Tower ist gewünscht (gut durchlüftet)
- Blu-Ray ist gewünscht
- Lautstärke des PC´s sollte nicht zu hoch sein
- OC wird keines betrieben


Vielen Dank schon mal für die Vorschläge! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## rAveN_13 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Schau doch mal in die zahlreichen anderen Themen. Meist wird immer das selbe empfohlen - weil es gut u. günstig ist - u. für die hälfte des Geldes gibt es auch schon was ordentliches...


----------



## Micha77 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Ok dalässt sich gut was machen und ne Meenge sparen

I5-2400-150€
H67 Mainboard-80€
Crucial M4 128gb-180€
Lancool k62-90€ o.ä
Ati HD 6970 o. Gtx 570-300€
Antec High Current Gamer 520-60€
1000gb Samsung Spinpoint F3.-40€
ungefähr sind wir jetzt bei 930€
+BlurayLaufwerk-60€
990


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Da kannst du auch mal die Suchfunktion benutzen, wie man das als User durchaus machen kann.. 
Und dir dann die eine oder andere Zusammenstellung abgreifen.


Hier mal ein Vorschlag:

CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed ~150
Board: ASRock H61M/U3S3, H61 ~60
 RAM: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP38GB1333C9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~45
 HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
NT: XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3 (P1-550S-XXB9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~ 50
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard I, II oder III ~30 oder Cooler Master Elite 430 ~40  
 Graka: ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (90-C1CQ90-L0UAY0YZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~ 180
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15
 Lüfter: 2x Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm ~12


----------



## ersguterjunge (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed ~150
Board: ASRock H61M/U3S3, H61 ~60
RAM: exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~55
Graka: ASUS ENGTX570 DCII ~ 300
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~200 
NT: be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W ATX 2.3 ~80
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value rot, weiß, grün oder schwarz mit Sichtfenster ~55 oder Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz ~55 oder Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster ~65         oder Lancool PC-K58 ~60 oder Thermaltake Armor A60 mit Sichtfenster ~75 oder Cooler Master CM 690 II Lite mit Sichtfenster ~75 oder Lancool PC-K62 ~85 oder Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster ~85 oder eines aus der Cooler Master HAF - Serie ~ab 90€ (Geschmackssache) 
Brenner: LG Electronics BH10LS30 ~ 80
OS: Windows 7


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Schon mal Danke für die Vorschläge! 




> Da kannst du auch mal die Suchfunktion benutzen, wie man das als User durchaus machen kann..


Da hast du schon recht, nur hab ich ein paar Fragen zu den Teilen. Und da ist ein eigener Thread einfach besser. 
Da ich von den Themen wie SSD und Intel () keine Ahnung habe, frage ich doch da lieber mal nach.

Zum Kapital:

Das Kapital für SSD´s und sonstige Spielereien ist da.  

Zum Thema SSD:

Welcher Chipsatz auf dem Board macht denn da z.b. am meisten Sinn?

Welcher Hersteller von SSD´s ist zu empfehlen? Und welche Kapazität reicht für ein OS und die üblichen Standartprogramme?

Zum Thema Sound:

Er nutzt ein Headset. Welches genau weiß ich nicht. Würde hier eine Soundkarte Sinn machen?
Evtl. kommen auch noch Boxen dran. 

Zum Thema Mainboard:

In Zukunft könnte SLI/CF eine Rolle für ihn spielen. Gibt es da empfehlenswerte Boards die nicht zu teuer sind?
Ein Board mit UEFI-Bios wäre nett.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Zum Kapital:

OK, dann musst du mal eine genaue Zahl festlegen.

Zum Thema SSD:

Das ist egal, hat keinen Einfluss auf die SSD, aber es sollte Sata 3 dabei sein, also H67 sehe ich als Minimum, auch wenns H61 Bretter mit Sata 3 gibt.
Empfehlen kann ich die Crucial m4.
Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Zum Thema Sound:

Ich würde erst mal den Onboard Sound testen, ehe man für Soundkarten Geld ausgibt, die vielleicht nicht nötig tun.

Zum Thema Mainboard:

Auch in Zukunft nicht, entweder gleich SLI/CF machen oder gar nicht, nicht diese "wenn die Karte zu langsam wird, kaufe ich noch eine und dann gehts wieder". Das ist Blödsinn, bis dahin gibts neue Karten, die schneller sind als zwei alte zusammen. Sockel 1155 ist eh nicht für SLI/CF geeignet.

bis auf Gigabyte haben alle Hersteller UEFI Bios. Aber UEFI wird überbewertet, ist ein netter Gag, mehr nicht, einmal eingestellt und du bist nie wieder im Bios, also ist es egal, ob man es mit der Maus bedienen kann oder nicht.


----------



## HAWX (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Was die Soundkarte angeht kommt es sehr auf das Headset/Boxen an. Da müsste man schon genau wissen was er hat


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

CPU: 
*Intel Core i7-2600 4x 3.40GHz ~ 240€*

Kühler:
*EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ~ 30€
*

 Board: 
*ASRock P67 Extreme4 ~ 120€*

RAM:*
*

*G.Skill DIMM Kit  8GB ~ 40€
*

 Graka: 
*PowerColor Radeon HD 6970 ~ 260€
*

 HDD: 
*Western Digital Caviar Blue 1000GB ~ 50
*

 SSD: 
*Corsair Force Series 3 F120 120GB ~ 170€
*

 
NT: 
*XFX XXX Edition grau  650W ~ 75€
*

 Gehäuse:
*BitFenix Shinobi Core Weiß/Schwarz ~ 45€
*

 
Brenner: 
*ASUS BC-12B1LT ~ 60€
*

 OS: 
*Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit ~ 70€*

Endpreis:

1160€

Das wäre so meine Gedanke bei 1200€


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Für einen Gaming PC muss es kein i7 sein.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

@*quantenslipstream*
Stimmt aber wenn er doch 1200€ zur verfügung hat ?


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Die Zusammenstellungen von quanti und ersguterjunge sind prima 

Wenn einem i5 die Luft ausgeht, reißt der i7 in Sachen Gaming auch nicht mehr viel. Der Aufpreis lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> @*quantenslipstream*
> Stimmt aber wenn er doch 1200€ zur verfügung hat ?


 
Bedeutet aber nicht, dass er die Knete so rauskloppen muss.
Er kann sich ja auch ein schickes Gehäuse kaufen. Das überlebt ein paar Aufrüstaktionen dann sicher eher.


----------



## Hydroxid (8. Juli 2011)

Z.B. Das Xigmatek Utgard


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Hier noch ein paar zur Auswahl : Sharkoon T9 Value rot, weiß, grün oder schwarz mit Sichtfenster ~55 oder  Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz ~55 (max. Grafikkartenlänge 29cm!) oder  Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster ~65 oder  Lancool PC-K58 ~60 oder  Thermaltake Armor A60 mit Sichtfenster ~75  oder  Cooler Master CM 690 II Lite mit Sichtfenster ~75  oder  Lancool PC-K62 ~85  oder  Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster ~85 oder eines aus der Cooler Master HAF - Serie ~ab 90€


----------



## Lordac (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Hallo,

die Vorschläge für die Hardware sind schon recht gut und dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen, beim Gehäuse würde ich aber z.B. das Lian Li PC-9FB oder Corsair Graphite 600T nehmen (ist aber natürlich Geschmackssache ) und die Lüfter gegen bessere Modelle (siehe Kaufberatung) austauschen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Etwas edler kann es schon sein.
Lian Li PC-Z60B schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder geräumig..
Corsair Graphite Series 600T (CC600T) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder was fürs Auge
NZXT Phantom schwarz (PHAN-001BK) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## MalLängsSchauen (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Ich verweise da mal ganz frech auf meinen eigenen Warenkorb, der schon im Nachbarthread diskutiert wurde:
Core I5 2500 | Geizhals.at EU
nur das K beim 2500er brauchste nicht, sind also noch 20€ Ersparnis drin. Dazu noch eine SSD zum Beispiel die hier und ein oder zwei Platten als Datengrab. Als Gehäuse würde ich immer auf Lian Li zurückgreifen ist aber Geschmackssache und den boxed Kühler bei der CPU noch gegen den oder den austauschen. Fertig ist dei Laube!


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Juli 2011)

MalLängsSchauen schrieb:
			
		

> nur das K beim 2500er brauchste nicht, sind also noch 20€ Ersparnis drin.



Warum denn keinen K??????
Ich finde Option zu übertakten sollten man  sich auf jeden Fall offen lassen. Die 20€ sind es wert. Sonst ärgert man sich später....


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Bei dem Budget würde ich ein Z68 Brett und ein "K" Modell einfach mal mitnehmen, gehört ja schon zum guten Ton.


----------



## Lordac (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Hallo,



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Warum denn keinen K?


wenn man diesbezüglich keine Ambitionen hat (wie ich z.B. auch), kann man sich etwas Geld sparen, ich würde dann auch den i5-2400 nehmen weil der Leistungsunterschied zum i5-2500 zu gering ist.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei dem Budget würde ich ein Z68 Brett und ein "K" Modell einfach mal mitnehmen, gehört ja schon zum guten Ton.



Eben
Man soll ja nicht am falschen Ende sparen.




Lordac schrieb:


> wenn man diesbezüglich keine Ambitionen hat (wie ich z.B. auch), kann man sich etwas Geld sparen, ich würde dann auch den i5-2400 nehmen weil der Leistungsunterschied zum i5-2500 zu gering ist.



Wie schon gesagt, ich denke, dass man sich diese Option offen halten sollte!


----------



## Lordac (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Eben Man soll ja nicht am falschen Ende sparen.


Nun ja, bei mir wäre es wirklich unnütz ausgegebenes Geld, egal wie hoch das Budget für meinen neuen PC wäre.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn man diesbezüglich keine Ambitionen hat (wie ich z.B. auch), kann man sich etwas Geld sparen, ich würde dann auch den i5-2400 nehmen weil der Leistungsunterschied zum i5-2500 zu gering ist.


 
Die Ambitionen kommen dann, wenn man merkt, wie einfach das ist, die Leistung für lau um 25% zu steigern.


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Ambitionen kommen dann, wenn man merkt, wie einfach das ist, die Leistung für lau um 25% zu steigern.



Für lau?  Die Option Übertakten kostet rund 70-80€ mehr. 30€ kostet ein vernünftiger Kühler, das Board ist ~30€ teurer und der i5-2400 auch etwas günstiger als der i5-2500K


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Für lau in dem Sinne, wenn man es sich eh kauft, weil das Budget dafür da ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Juli 2011)

Wie auch immer. Ich denke bei dem Budget sollte man nicht auf das "K" verzichten!


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Ich hab den "K" genommen, weil ich in Erklärungsnot gegenüber meiner Frau gekommen wäre, wenn ich den "X" genommen hätte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Dazu habe ich doch schon was gesagt.
Bei dem Budget ist ein "K" Modell einfach sinnvoller, damit kann man noch mal 20% drauf legen und hat Geld gespart, denn ein 1366 System mit Gulftown ist teurer, aber nicht schneller.


----------



## Nummer 5 Lebt (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Die Komponenten die man Heutzutage überall kaufen kann,sind auf jeden fall Gamertauglich,"WICHTIG" ist nur die wahl der Grafikkarte.Da Empehl ich klotzen,nicht sparen!Definitiv GTX 280,480 oder 580.Sollte aber genug geld vorhanden sein,dann gleich ne 590.Und ich würde AMD Empfehlen ist günstig,einfach und hat Dampf!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Wieso "klotzen"? 
Eine GTX 560 Ti reicht für Full HD, eine GTX 570 ist nur 15% schneller, bringt also je nach dem 2-4 Frames mehr, was man nicht merkt. Eine GTX 580 bringt 25% mehr Leistung, kostet aber das doppelte, lohnt also auch hier nicht wirklich.


----------



## Hydroxid (9. Juli 2011)

Nummer 5 Lebt schrieb:
			
		

> Die Komponenten die man Heutzutage überall kaufen kann,sind auf jeden fall Gamertauglich,"WICHTIG" ist nur die wahl der Grafikkarte.Da Empehl ich klotzen,nicht sparen!Definitiv GTX 280,480 oder 580.Sollte aber genug geld vorhanden sein,dann gleich ne 590.Und ich würde AMD Empfehlen ist günstig,einfach und hat Dampf!!!



Niemand braucht eine GTX590. Ist eh bloß reines Marketing! Und wenn man ne
Top Grafikkarte hat und einen 1Kern Intel Atom Prozessor so jetzt mal als Beispiel bringt das einem auch nichts!


----------



## Amnesia (9. Juli 2011)

Im Budget von 1200€ ist Immer eine bessere GPU drinn, min 580. Wenn Mann das Geld hat muss man nicht sparen. Und warum auch? Rock on!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Weil es schlicht nicht lohnt, nur weil man das Budget hat, muss man es nicht zum Fenster rauswerfen. Man kann auch ein gutes Gehäuse nehmen (davon hat man länger was) oder sich ein paar Features können, wie neue Lautsprecher.


----------



## HAWX (9. Juli 2011)

Nummer 5 Lebt schrieb:
			
		

> Die Komponenten die man Heutzutage überall kaufen kann,sind auf jeden fall Gamertauglich,"WICHTIG" ist nur die wahl der Grafikkarte.Da Empehl ich klotzen,nicht sparen!Definitiv GTX 280,480 oder 580.Sollte aber genug geld vorhanden sein,dann gleich ne 590.Und ich würde AMD Empfehlen ist günstig,einfach und hat Dampf!!!



Du bist ja witzig
Eine GTX280 ist schon uralt. Wer kauft denn sowas?
Von einer 590 kann man nur abraten.
Merkwürdiger Weise empfiehlst du dann auch noch AMD, obwohl du vorher 4 Nvidia Karten genannt hast


----------



## Amnesia (9. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Weil es schlicht nicht lohnt, nur weil man das Budget hat, muss man es nicht zum Fenster rauswerfen. Man kann auch ein gutes Gehäuse nehmen (davon hat man länger was) oder sich ein paar Features können, wie neue Lautsprecher.



Na dann frag doch mal den TE ob er lieber ne Bessere GPU oder nen teueres Case haben möchte, nur weil es für dich nicht lohnt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Das habe ich schon gemacht.


----------



## Amnesia (9. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich schon gemacht.



Hier im T wohl kaum. Wenn ihr hier schon alle Leute zu Sparfüchsen konvertiert dann      empfehl doch gleich ne Konsole. Die kostet nur 200€ und bringt mehr spielspass pro €.


----------



## manizzle (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

1. manche menschen hier sollten mal ihr verhältnis zum geld überdenken. gut, es ist ein hobby, aber zwanghaft geld aus dem fenster rauswerfen? dafür gibts doch die leute hier wie softy, quanti und facehugger und co. die davor warnen. also hört auch auf die männekens 

2. ich finds immer wieder erschreckend wie bei 90% der leuten die marketing falle zuschnappt ....


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso "klotzen"?
> Eine GTX 560 Ti reicht für Full HD, eine GTX 570 ist nur 15% schneller, bringt also je nach dem 2-4 Frames mehr, was man nicht merkt. Eine GTX 580 bringt 25% mehr Leistung, kostet aber das doppelte, lohnt also auch hier nicht wirklich.


 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil es schlicht nicht lohnt, nur weil man das Budget hat, muss man es nicht zum Fenster rauswerfen. Man kann auch ein gutes Gehäuse nehmen (davon hat man länger was) oder sich ein paar Features können, wie neue Lautsprecher.


 

Irgendwie kann ich deine Argumentation überhaupt nicht nach nachvollziehen.

1. Dieses ständige Argument "eine GTX560Ti reicht für Full-HD" stimmt so einfach nicht mehr. In Games wie Crysis 2, The Witcher 2 und Shogun 2 zählt jedes Frame, und da ist man mit einer GTX560Ti hart an der Grenze zum nicht mehr spielbaren Bereich. Dazu kommen in diesem Jahr noch Titel wie Deus-Ex HR und BF3, wo jetzt schon abzusehen ist, das es Hardwarefresser werden. Für Leute die die aufgezählten Titel gern spielen (werden) ist die GTX560Ti keine gute Wahl.

2. Du rätst hier vehement von einer GTX580 ab, hast aber selber eine. Wo ist denn da der Zusammenhang? Warum hast du denn keine GTX560Ti, wenn die reicht und der Aufpreis auf eine 580 sich nicht lohnt?

3. Wir reden hier über einen Gaming PC von 1200€. Anstatt einen PC zusammen zu stellen der dem Budget entspricht, wird hier versucht den 0815-Standard-Mittelklasse-Gaming-PC-2011 zusammen zu stellen. Ein i5 2500(K) und eine GTX560Ti.
In diesem Budget ist problemlos eine GTX580 drin OHNE das man das Budget komplett ausreizt. So why not? Das Budget entspricht einem High-End PC und eben nicht einer Mittelklasse-Kiste und dem entsprechend sollte man auch beraten.
Wenn ich ein Budget von 1200€ gehabt hätte, und hätte aufgrund einer solchen Beratung eine GTX560Ti gekauft, weil die ja für alles reicht und billiger ist, dann hätte ich mich spätestens jetzt (Witcher, C2) tierisch darüber geärgert, dass ich trotz meines Budgets nicht eine High-End Karte, sondern eine GTX560Ti gekauft hätte.
Ich weiß wovon ich rede. Ich hatte letztes Jahr sowohl eine GTX460 als auch eine GTX480 in meinem Rechner und der Unterschied war in Games wie Mafia 2 und Just Cause 2 absolut gewaltig. Der 460 ging ständig die Puste aus, während die 480 diese Games souverän meisterte.
Wenn ein Budget von 1200€ für eine High-End Rechner zur Verfügung steht, dann sollte mann auch darauf hin beraten und nicht wieder zu den Komponenten raten, die in gewissen Games so gerade mal für Full-HD reichen


----------



## Amnesia (9. Juli 2011)

manizzle schrieb:
			
		

> 1. manche menschen hier sollten mal ihr verhältnis zum geld überdenken. gut, es ist ein hobby, aber zwanghaft geld aus dem fenster rauswerfen? dafür gibts doch die leute hier wie softy, quanti und facehugger und co. die davor warnen. also hört auch auf die männekens
> 
> 2. ich finds immer wieder erschreckend wie bei 90% der leuten die marketing falle zuschnappt ....



Zu1: fallt mir die eine zehne im Film Bruce allmächtig ein: "na du kleiner Arschkriecher wird Zeit das du wieder nach Hause krichst"

Zu2: ne gute GPU ist für viele gute Sachen ein Vorteil, informier dich bitte selber.


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Bleibt mal bitte sachlich   Immerhin ist ein Mod der Threadstarter 

Eine GTX560Ti reicht gut im Moment aus für FullHD.

Klar kann sich jeder eine GTX570/580/590 kaufen, aber der Hinweis auf die Mehrleistung in Relation zu den Mehrkosten wird ja wohl noch erlaubt sein  Dieser Hinweis ist im Hinblick auf eine seriöse Beratung imo sogar zwingend notwendig.

Bitte BTT


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



manizzle schrieb:


> 1. manche menschen hier sollten mal ihr verhältnis zum geld überdenken. gut, es ist ein hobby, aber zwanghaft geld aus dem fenster rauswerfen? dafür gibts doch die leute hier wie softy, quanti und facehugger und co. die davor warnen. also hört auch auf die männekens
> 
> 2. ich finds immer wieder erschreckend wie bei 90% der leuten die marketing falle zuschnappt ....


 
Es gibt Leute die wollen einfach einen High-End PC haben. Das hat nichts mit solchem Schwachsinn wie "zwanghaft Geld ausgeben" oder "Marketing Falle" zu tun, also was ist so verwerflich daran?
Leute wie du sollten das einfach mal akzeptieren, genau so wie ich akzeptiere, wenn jemand seinen PC ausschließlich nach P/L kauft, obwohl ich persönlich anders denke....



Softy schrieb:


> Bleibt mal bitte sachlich   Immerhin ist ein Mod der Threadstarter
> 
> Eine GTX560Ti reicht gut im Moment aus für FullHD.
> 
> ...



Richtig. Aber genau so muss auch ein Hinweis erlaubt sein, dass eine GTX560Ti eben nicht für alles in Full-HD gut ausreicht


----------



## Amnesia (9. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie kann ich deine Argumentation überhaupt nicht nach nachvollziehen.
> 
> 1. Dieses ständige Argument "eine GTX560Ti reicht für Full-HD" stimmt so einfach nicht mehr. In Games wie Crysis 2, The Witcher 2 und Shogun 2 zählt jedes Frame, und da ist man mit einer GTX560Ti hart an der Grenze zum nicht mehr spielbaren Bereich. Dazu kommen in diesem Jahr noch Titel wie Deus-Ex HR und BF3, wo jetzt schon abzusehen ist, das es Hardwarefresser werden. Für Leute die die aufgezählten Titel gern spielen (werden) ist die GTX560Ti keine gute Wahl.
> 
> ...



Und genauso seh ich das auch


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Richtig. Aber genau so muss auch ein Hinweis erlaubt sein, dass eine GTX560Ti eben nicht für alles in Full-HD gut ausreicht



Ja. Bei einigen Games @FullHD und alle Einstellungen maxed out geht die GTX560Ti in die Knie. Kommt halt auf die Ansprüche an, aber Dein Hinweis ist natürlich richtig und wichtig.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja. Bei einigen Games @FullHD und alle Einstellungen maxed out geht die GTX560Ti in die Knie. Kommt halt auf die Ansprüche an, aber Dein Hinweis ist natürlich richtig und wichtig.



Ja gut, durch reduzieren von AA beispielsweise von 8x auf 4x kann schon ganz gut Frames rausholen. Und in diesem Zusammenhang reicht dann auch die 560Ti. Und es gibt natürlich auch genügend Games, in denen die 560Ti für Full-HD@max reicht. Da gebe ich dir wiederum vollkommen recht.
Es ist halt wie du schon sagst eine Frage der Ansprüche. Und auch der Games die man gerne spielt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



Amnesia schrieb:


> Hier im T wohl kaum. Wenn ihr hier schon alle Leute zu Sparfüchsen konvertiert dann      empfehl doch gleich ne Konsole. Die kostet nur 200€ und bringt mehr spielspass pro €.


 
Doch, hier.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...3520-gaming-pc-fuer-1200-a-2.html#post3182483



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich deine Argumentation überhaupt nicht nach nachvollziehen.
> 
> 1. Dieses ständige Argument "eine GTX560Ti reicht für Full-HD" stimmt so einfach nicht mehr. In Games wie Crysis 2, The Witcher 2 und Shogun 2 zählt jedes Frame, und da ist man mit einer GTX560Ti hart an der Grenze zum nicht mehr spielbaren Bereich. Dazu kommen in diesem Jahr noch Titel wie Deus-Ex HR und BF3, wo jetzt schon abzusehen ist, das es Hardwarefresser werden. Für Leute die die aufgezählten Titel gern spielen (werden) ist die GTX560Ti keine gute Wahl.



Es kommt halt darauf an, was du eingibst. Nicht jeder spielt mit Downsampling oder Supersampling AA oder sonst was. Die machen ihre 4x AA/AF rein und fertig und genau dafür reicht die GTX 560 locker.
Will einer mit MSAA oder sonst was spielen oder Downsampling ausprobieren, soll er das sagen, dann wird ihm geholfen.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> 2. Du rätst hier vehement von einer GTX580 ab, hast aber selber eine. Wo ist denn da der Zusammenhang? Warum hast du denn keine GTX560Ti, wenn die reicht und der Aufpreis auf eine 580 sich nicht lohnt?



Ich rate jedem zu dem, auf das er Wert legt. Wenn der TE meint, dass er alle Features ausprobieren will, muss er eben mehr Geld ausgeben. Aber erst mal muss er sich im Klaren sein, was er machen will.
Und was ich für eine Grafikkarte habe, steht hier nicht zur Diskussion, ich frage dich auch nicht, was du mit einem 980X willst oder mit einem 600€ Case. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> 3. Wir reden hier über einen Gaming PC von 1200€. Anstatt einen PC zusammen zu stellen der dem Budget entspricht, wird hier versucht den 0815-Standard-Mittelklasse-Gaming-PC-2011 zusammen zu stellen. Ein i5 2500(K) und eine GTX560Ti.
> In diesem Budget ist problemlos eine GTX580 drin OHNE das man das Budget komplett ausreizt. So why not? Das Budget entspricht einem High-End PC und eben nicht einer Mittelklasse-Kiste und dem entsprechend sollte man auch beraten.



Natürlich ist sie das, es ist auch ein i7 drin, aber muss er den haben, wenn er nur spielen will?
Nein, muss er nicht, der i5 reicht. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Budget von 1200€ gehabt hätte, und hätte aufgrund einer solchen Beratung eine GTX560Ti gekauft, weil die ja für alles reicht und billiger ist, dann hätte ich mich spätestens jetzt (Witcher, C2) tierisch darüber geärgert, dass ich trotz meines Budgets nicht eine High-End Karte, sondern eine GTX560Ti gekauft hätte.



The Witcher 2 läuft auch mit einer GTX 580 nicht auf max, also ist das egal.
Außerdem kannst du das nicht auf ein einziges Game festlegen.
Eine GTX 570 als Beispiel ist gerade mal 10-15% schneller als eine GTX 560, kostet aber deutlich mehr. 15% sind 2-4 Frames, wenns hochkommt und ob er nun 20 oder 22 Frames hat, ist dann auch egal.
Und die GTX 580 kostet noch mal deutlich mehr. Die GTX 570 ist wiederum auf dem Niveau einer GTX 480, ist diese denn plötzlich für alles zu langsam? 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich weiß wovon ich rede. Ich hatte letztes Jahr sowohl eine GTX460 als auch eine GTX480 in meinem Rechner und der Unterschied war in Games wie Mafia 2 und Just Cause 2 absolut gewaltig. Der 460 ging ständig die Puste aus, während die 480 diese Games souverän meisterte.



Mit welchen Einstellungen? Physx auf Maximum? 
Klar, dass hier die GTX 460 eher einbricht, aber hast du dir auch mal den Unterschied zwischen Mittel und max angeguckt? Der ist nicht zu sehen, kostet aber immens an Leistung und genau hier muss sich der TE entscheiden, was er will.
Klar, es ist sein Geld, er kann sich kaufen, was er will, er muss sich auch nicht beraten lassen oder auf das hören, was gesagt wird, aber wenn er sich eine GTX 580 kauft und dafür 400€ auf den Tisch haut, ärgert er sich auch, wenn die GTX 660 nächstes Jahr die gleiche Leistung hat und diese dann nur 200€ kostet.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Budget von 1200€ für eine High-End Rechner zur Verfügung steht, dann sollte mann auch darauf hin beraten und nicht wieder zu den Komponenten raten, die in gewissen Games so gerade mal für Full-HD reichen



Er kann sich das Geld auch sparen und nächstes Jahr auf eine neue Karte upgraden.


----------



## Hydroxid (9. Juli 2011)

Oder eine schicke Tastatur kaufen


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Ich finde, der Sound wird immer ein wenig unterschätzt bei so einem Budget. Eine ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1  mit einem AKG K 530, und ich verspreche jedem ohne Hörffehler ein völlig neues Spielerlebnis


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> The Witcher 2 läuft auch mit einer GTX 580 nicht auf max, also ist das egal.
> Außerdem kannst du das nicht auf ein einziges Game festlegen.
> Eine GTX 570 als Beispiel ist gerade mal 10-15% schneller als eine GTX 560, kostet aber deutlich mehr. 15% sind 2-4 Frames, wenns hochkommt und ob er nun 20 oder 22 Frames hat, ist dann auch egal.



Die 580 ist ohne Übersampling (das keine aktuelle Karte spielbar packt) in W2 deutlich schneller und liefert spielbarere Framerates. Außerdem zähle ich in meinem gesamten Post nicht nur ein Game auf.



> Und die GTX 580 kostet noch mal deutlich mehr. Die GTX 570 ist wiederum auf dem Niveau einer GTX 480, ist diese denn plötzlich für alles zu langsam?



Hä? Wo habe ich denn so was bitte behauptet????



> Mit welchen Einstellungen? Physx auf Maximum?
> Klar, dass hier die GTX 460 eher einbricht, aber hast du dir auch mal den Unterschied zwischen Mittel und max angeguckt? Der ist
> nicht zu sehen, kostet aber immens an Leistung und genau hier muss sich der TE entscheiden, was er will.



Was hat das denn damit zu tun? Fakt ist, dass die 460 und in weiterem Sinne die 560 in Mafia 2 Full-HD@max mächtig ins schwitzen kommen. Ob man dieses Feature nutzen möchte oder nicht steht auf einem anderen Blatt, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache als solches.



> Klar, es ist sein Geld, er kann sich kaufen, was er will, er muss sich auch nicht beraten lassen oder auf das hören, was gesagt wird, aber wenn er sich eine GTX 580 kauft und dafür 400€ auf den Tisch haut, ärgert er sich auch, wenn die GTX 660 nächstes Jahr die gleiche Leistung hat und diese dann nur 200€ kostet.



Das ist kein Argument, denn wenn man danach geht, dann dürfte man sich überhaupt keinen Rechner kaufen
Dann müsste man sich auch ärgern wenn man sich jetzt einen i5 kauft und nächstes Jahr mit Ivy Bridge eine 22nm CPU zum gleichen Preis mit mehr Leistung bekommt



> Er kann sich das Geld auch sparen und nächstes Jahr auf eine neue Karte upgraden.



Eine GTX580 macht ein GPU-Upgrade im nächsten Jahr unnötig






Softy schrieb:


> Ich finde, der Sound wird immer ein wenig unterschätzt bei so einem Budget. Eine ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1  mit einem AKG K 530, und ich verspreche jedem ohne Hörffehler ein völlig neues Spielerlebnis


 
Oh ja, das stimmt. Der wird irgendwie immer vernachlässigt!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Die 580 ist ohne Übersampling (das keine aktuelle Karte spielbar packt) in W2 deutlich schneller und liefert spielbarere Framerates. Außerdem zähle ich in meinem gesamten Post nicht nur ein Game auf.


 
Eine GTX 560 liefert auch spielbare Frames, installiere mal die Patches. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was hat das denn damit zu tun? Fakt ist, dass die 460 und in weiterem Sinne die 560 in Mafia 2 Full-HD@max mächtig ins schwitzen kommen. Ob man dieses Feature nutzen möchte oder nicht steht auf einem anderen Blatt, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache als solches.



Man kann viele Features nutzen, die die Treiber bieten, aber da brechen dann einige Karten ein oder willst du jeden User empfehlen, der spielen will, ein Multi GPU zu kaufen, weil er ja mal was einstellen könnte, das seine einzelne Grafikkarte vielleicht nicht schaffen könnte?



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist kein Argument, denn wenn man danach geht, dann dürfte man sich überhaupt keinen Rechner kaufen



Natürlich, aber man kann so kaufen, dass man, wenn man auufrüsten will, noch gutes Geld für seine alte Hardware bekommt und die neue trotzdem nicht zu teuer ist.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dann müsste man sich auch ärgern wenn man sich jetzt einen i5 kauft und nächstes Jahr mit Ivy Bridge eine 22nm CPU zum gleichen Preis mit mehr Leistung bekommt



Er kann ja dann upgraden, Ivy Bridge läuft auf Sockel 1155. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Eine GTX580 macht ein GPU-Upgrade im nächsten Jahr unnötig



Vorher willst du das wissen, Glaskugel?


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eine GTX 560 liefert auch spielbare Frames, installiere mal die Patches.



Bitte richtig lesen:

_"Die 580 ist ohne Übersampling (das keine aktuelle Karte spielbar packt) in W2 deutlich schneller und liefert spielbare*re* Framerates."_

Und der Patch bringt nicht viel. PCGH:

"Die Leistung der GTX 560 Ti mit aktiviertem Über-Sampling entspricht der ohne den Patch 1.1. *Ohne Übersampling sinkt die durchschnittliche Fps-Rate von 35 Fps auf 33 Fps (-6 Prozent).*"
The Witcher 2 Patch 1.1: Gemischte Gefühle im Benchmarktest - cpu, grafikkarte, the witcher 2

Und diese 33Fps average sind nur so gerade noch spielbar, wenn man die min. Fps mit bedenkt.....



> Man kann viele Features nutzen, die die Treiber bieten, aber da brechen dann einige Karten ein oder willst du jeden User empfehlen, der spielen will, ein Multi GPU zu kaufen, weil er ja mal was einstellen könnte, das seine einzelne Grafikkarte vielleicht nicht schaffen könnte?



Mein lieber quanti. Könntest du bitte aufhören mir Sachen in den Mund legen zu wollen!?
Wenn jemand eine GTX560 sucht, dann rate ich ihm zu einer guten 560, wenn  jemand eine GTS450 sucht, dann zeige ich ihm gute und günstige GTS450.
Wenn aber jemand gerne einen Gaming PC für 1200€ hätte, dann rate ich ihm zu Hardware, die seinem Budget entspricht. Das ist der springende Punkt.
Und zu Multi-GPU rate ich nur, wenn die Leistung wirklich benötigt wird, wie bei 3-D, Downsampling oder Gaming auf drei Monitoren.



> Er kann ja dann upgraden, Ivy Bridge läuft auf Sockel 1155.



Ein i5 wird dann trotzdem nochmals 150-200€ kosten, kompatibel hin oder her



> Vorher willst du das wissen, Glaskugel?


 
Die selbe Glaskugel, die dir in deinem Vorpost verraten hat, was eine GTX660 können und kosten wird



> .....wenn die GTX 660 nächstes Jahr die *gleiche Leistung *hat und diese dann *nur 200€ kostet*.



Ich wüsste nicht, dass eine GTX660 überhaupt schon angekündigt ist, geschweige denn, dass sie so schnell wie eine GTX580 sein wird


----------



## manizzle (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



Amnesia schrieb:


> Zu1: fallt mir die eine zehne im Film Bruce allmächtig ein: "na du kleiner Arschkriecher wird Zeit das du wieder nach Hause krichst"
> 
> Zu2: ne gute GPU ist für viele gute Sachen ein Vorteil, informier dich bitte selber.


 
1. bevor du mich beleidigst, solltest du erstmal deine grammatik etwas aufpolieren. ziemlich peinlich, was du da so von dir gibst 

2. vollkommen zusammenhangslos ... erst denken, dann schreiben kleiner 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die wollen einfach einen High-End  PC haben. Das hat nichts mit solchem Schwachsinn wie "zwanghaft Geld  ausgeben" oder "Marketing Falle" zu tun, also was ist so verwerflich  daran?
> Leute wie du sollten das einfach mal akzeptieren, genau  so wie ich akzeptiere, wenn jemand seinen PC ausschließlich nach P/L  kauft, obwohl ich persönlich anders denke....



dass es leute gibt, die einen high-end pc haben, mag durchaus sein und akzeptiere ich auch natürlich! du vergisst aber die intention des TE's. der schreibt hier "ich will das und das machen/haben/können, was brauche ich dafür" und nicht "ich habe 1200€ zur verfügung und will das auf biegen und brechen zum fenster raus rotzen".

und marketing ist definitiv kein schwachsinn. es bringt leute dazu, unnötig geld rauszuwerfen  aus sicht eines bwl'er freut es mich natürlich wenn ich leute wie dir das geld aus den fingern saugen kann


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Bitte richtig lesen:
> 
> _"Die 580 ist ohne Übersampling (das keine aktuelle Karte spielbar packt) in W2 deutlich schneller und liefert spielbare*re* Framerates."_
> 
> ...



Und wer schreibt vor, welche Bildqualitätsmaßnahmen ein User braucht? 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Mein lieber quanti. Könntest du bitte aufhören mir Sachen in den Mund legen zu wollen!?
> Wenn jemand eine GTX560 sucht, dann rate ich ihm zu einer guten 560, wenn  jemand eine GTS450 sucht, dann zeige ich ihm gute und günstige GTS450.
> Wenn aber jemand gerne einen Gaming PC für 1200€ hätte, dann rate ich ihm zu Hardware, die seinem Budget entspricht. Das ist der springende Punkt.
> Und zu Multi-GPU rate ich nur, wenn die Leistung wirklich benötigt wird, wie bei 3-D, Downsampling oder Gaming auf drei Monitoren.



Und ich rate ihm nur das auszugeben, was er wirklich benötigt oder weißt du, welche Games er wie spielt?
Wenn er der Meinung ist, dass er das Geld ausgeben und eine GTX 580 haben will, dann kann er das, das ist ja seine Entscheidung, ich sage nur, die GTX 580 braucht man nicht unbedingt, eben weil ich das beurteilen kann.
Legt er aber großen Wert auch besondere Bildqualitäten, die eben nur eine GTX 580 oder stärker erfüllen kann, kann er sie sich auch kaufen, aber davon war halt nie die Rede.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ein i5 wird dann trotzdem nochmals 150-200€ kosten, kompatibel hin oder her



Dafür bekommt man auch noch was für den alten.. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Die selbe Glaskugel, die dir in deinem Vorpost verraten hat, was eine GTX660 können und kosten wird



Nein, nein, ich gehe von Erfahrungswerten aus, schau dir an, was eine GTX 460 gekostet hat, was eine GTX 560 kostet und dann kann man hochrechnen, was eine GTX 660 kosten wird.
Du schießt aber mit deiner Aussage völlig haltlos ins Blaue.


----------



## Hydroxid (9. Juli 2011)

manizzle schrieb:
			
		

> 1. bevor du mich beleidigst, solltest du erstmal deine grammatik etwas aufpolieren. ziemlich peinlich, was du da so von dir gibts
> 
> 2. vollkommen zusammenhangslos ... erst denken, dann schreiben kleiner



Amnesie er hat doch recht. Wenn du Eh nur denkst dass deine Meinung die beste und wichtigste ist dann lass dich hier auch nicht blicken. Und beleidigen erst recht nicht. Einfach nur peinlich. Wir sind hier eine Community die gut zusammen arbeitet und so Leute wie dich brauchen wir echt nicht!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Bitte nicht gegenseitig anschuldigen, das führt zu nichts. Man kann das auch gut diskutieren, das macht Cook2211 auch und das sehr gut, wie ich finde. Er bringt Argumente und greift das auf, was man ihm antwortet.
Daran sollten wir uns mal halten und dann sollten wir eh die Meinung des TE abwarten.
Mal schauen, wie er das so sieht.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wer schreibt vor, welche Bildqualitätsmaßnahmen ein User braucht?



Dann sage das auch dazu und stelle nicht immer Verallgemeinerungen auf, wie "_Eine GTX560 reicht für Full-HD_".

Denn dann müsste der Satz heißen:

"_Eine GTX560Ti reicht für alles in Full-HD, wenn man in einigen Games bereit ist auch mal die Qualitätseinstellungen runter zu drehen_"

Oder aber:

"_Eine GTX560Ti reicht um viele Games in Full-HD mit mindestens 30Fps zu spielen_"

DAS wären vernünftige Argumente in einer Kaufberatung, aber nicht diese verallgemeinerten Aussagen die du triffst.



> Und ich rate ihm nur das auszugeben, was er wirklich benötigt oder weißt du, welche Games er wie spielt?



Weißt du das denn, dass du ihm so zielsicher eine GTX560Ti empfehlen kannst????



> Wenn er der Meinung ist, dass er das Geld ausgeben und eine GTX 580 haben will, dann kann er das, das ist ja seine Entscheidung, ich sage nur, die GTX 580 braucht man nicht unbedingt, eben weil ich das beurteilen kann.
> Legt er aber großen Wert auch besondere Bildqualitäten, die eben nur eine GTX 580 oder stärker erfüllen kann, kann er sie sich auch kaufen, aber davon war halt nie die Rede.



Es war aber auch nicht die Rede davon, dass es nicht so ist



> Nein, nein, ich gehe von Erfahrungswerten aus, schau dir an, was eine GTX 460 gekostet hat, was eine GTX 560 kostet und dann kann man hochrechnen, was eine GTX 660 kosten wird.
> Du schießt aber mit deiner Aussage völlig haltlos ins Blaue.



Ach so. Und wenn ich von Erfahrungswerten ausgehe, dann habe ich eine Glaskugel, oder wie?
Merkste was?

Mit einer GTX285 aus 2009 kann man problemlos (mit hier und da reduzierten Details) Spiele aus 2010 spielen. Mit einer GTX480 aus 2010 kann man problemlos Spiele aus 2011 spielen. Und da sagt mein Erfahrungswert mir, dass man 2012 auch mit einer GTX580 alle Spiele problemlos spielen kann (auch hier je nachdem mit reduzierten Details).

Was ist also an meinen Erfahrungswerten schlechter oder anders als an deinen?
Und ein Schuss ins Blaue ist das mit Sicherheit nicht

Mit anderen Worten gestehst du dir selber Zukunftsprognosen anhand von Erfahrungswerten zu, was du anderen aber wiederum nicht zugestehst, oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## manizzle (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



radeon5670 schrieb:


> Amnesie er hat doch recht.



mit was hat er recht? dass ich n arschkriecher bin, weil ich die vorschläge von softy und co. gut finde? 



radeon5670 schrieb:


> Wenn du Eh nur denkst dass deine Meinung die beste und wichtigste ist dann lass dich hier auch nicht blicken.



zeig mir bitte den post, wo ich behauptet habe, dass meine meinung die beste und wichtigste ist 



radeon5670 schrieb:


> Und beleidigen erst recht nicht. Einfach nur peinlich. Wir sind hier eine Community die gut zusammen arbeitet und so Leute wie dich brauchen wir echt nicht!



"lass dich hier nicht blicken", "leute wie dich brauchen wir echt nicht!" .... ich frage mich grade 1. wer hier wen beleidigt und 2. daraus resultierend, WER hier peinlich ist  des weiteren find ichs ziemlich paradox, wie du einerseits von community und zusammenhalt redest, aber gleichzeitg mich dazu aufforderst mich hier nichtmehr blicken zu lassen? 

merkst du irgendwas?


----------



## Amnesia (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



Nein schrieb:


> Komisch das es nun Erfahrungswerte sind, die deine Glaskugel rechtfertigt. Ich denke aber auch das man mit einer 580 nächstet Jahr nicht aufrüsten muss so wie das schon Cook2211 gesagt hat. Grundezenz war ja das eine GTX580 im Budget von 1200€ sehr wohl hinzuraten ist. Ich würde mich genauso ärgern wenn man hier als unwissender eine 560 aufgeschwatzt bekommt und dann feststellt das der die Luft schon sofort ausgeht wenn man die Bildqualität hochdreht.
> 
> @manizzle: entspann dich er hat mich gemeint.
> 
> wer ungefiltert nur das nachplappert was andere laut raus Trompeten, stellt auch sonst nix in Frage, sojemanden kann ich nicht gut heißen.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



manizzle schrieb:


> dass es leute gibt, die einen high-end pc haben, mag durchaus sein und akzeptiere ich auch natürlich! du vergisst aber die intention des TE's. der schreibt hier "ich will das und das machen/haben/können, was brauche ich dafür" und nicht "ich habe 1200€ zur verfügung und will das auf biegen und brechen zum fenster raus rotzen".



Dann lies mal genau:

"Kapital wären 1200€ für alles"

"Anforderungen/Infos: 

- Spiele (Shooter, Strategie, MMORPG´s) (90%)"

Shooter: Crysis 1+2, Metro 2033
Strategie: Shogun 2

Ziemliche Hardwarefresser wo es Sinn machen könnte die 1200€ auszureizen, falls der Freund des TE diese Games gerne spielt.


Woher du die Intention des Freundes des TE kennen willst ist mir aber schleierhaft.



manizzle schrieb:


> und marketing ist definitiv kein schwachsinn. es bringt leute dazu, unnötig geld rauszuwerfen  aus sicht eines bwl'er freut es mich natürlich wenn ich leute wie dir das geld aus den fingern saugen kann



Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Werbung oder Marketing von Intel gesehen, die mir suggeriert haben könnten einen 980X zu kaufen. Und auch von Nvidia habe ich noch keine Print- oder TV-Werbung gesehen, die mir SLI nahegelegt hat. Ich kann mich auch an keine Marketingstrategie entsinnen, die mir eine Wasserkühlung schmackhaft gemacht hat. Komisch oder?


----------



## manizzle (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



Amnesia schrieb:


> Komisch das es nun Erfahrungswerte sind, die deine Glaskugel rechtfertigt. Ich denke aber auch das man mit einer 580 nächstet Jahr nicht aufrüsten muss so wie das schon Cook2211 gesagt hat. Grundezenz war ja das eine GTX580 im Budget von 1200€ sehr wohl hinzuraten ist. Ich würde mich genauso ärgern wenn man hier als unwissender eine 560 aufgeschwatzt bekommt und dann feststellt das der die Luft schon sofort ausgeht wenn man die Bildqualität hochdreht.
> 
> @manizzle: wer ungefiltert nur das nachplappert was andere laut raus Trompeten, stellt auch sonst nix in Frage, sojemanden kann ich nicht gut heißen.



1. nochmal, der TE sagt "ich will das und das haben/können, was brauche ich dafür und ich habe soviel geld zur verfügung" und  *NICHT  *"ich will auf biegen und brechen 1200€ zum fenster rausklatschen" klar soweit? 

2. schau doch auf die ganzen tests der fachzeitschriften, sowie user reviews .... mit ner 560ti (abgesehen von der referenzkarte) hat man in allen benchmarks von metro 2033, crysis warhead und co. minimum 30 fps. aber das sind benchmarks, sprich worst case szenario. im normalen spielablauf kannst du gut und gerne nochmal 10 fps draufklatschen. des weiteren bringen die gtx570 dann nur 3 fps mehr im benchmark, die 580 7- 9 fps mehr.

3. im gegensatz zu dir schalte ich erstmal mein hirn an, bevor ich schreibe


----------



## Amnesia (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

@manizzle: ließ mal ein Post über dir^^

mir vor werfen das ich beleidigend bin und dann selber auspacken


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dann sage das auch dazu und stelle nicht immer Verallgemeinerungen auf, wie "_Eine GTX560 reicht für Full-HD_".
> 
> Denn dann müsste der Satz heißen:
> 
> ...



Weil das, mit dem du ankommst, stark vom Game abhängig ist, wenn du eben danach gehst, muss man immer das beste und schnellste kaufen, was verfügbar ist, denn es kann immer der Fall eintreten, dass es mal hakt, je nach Game, je nach Spielsituation und je nach Anforderung.
Ich verallgemeinere eben, und wenn jemand auf mehr wert legt, bekommt er dementsprechende Informationen, das hat der TE aber nicht.

Was machst du denn, wenn einer mit einem 3000€ Budget ankommt, das auch vollkloppen, damit es ausgeschöpft wird? 
Ein Budget ist ein Anhaltspunkt, mehr nicht. Man legt großzügig was fest und freut sich dann, dass man mit weniger ausgekommen ist.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Weißt du das denn, dass du ihm so zielsicher eine GTX560Ti empfehlen kannst????



Ich gehe nach dem, was der TE will und nutze nicht einfach nur das Budget aus, das vorhanden ist.
Die Leute arbeiten hart für ihr Geld, da hoffen sie dann, dass sie einen guten Schnitt machen zwischen Preis und Leistung und da ist die GTX 580 nun mal schlechter, da kannst du es drehen und wenden, wie du willst.
Lieber einmal öfters die Grafikkarte aufrüsten als zu viel zu bezahlen.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ach so. Und wenn ich von Erfahrungswerten ausgehe, dann habe ich eine Glaskugel, oder wie?
> Merkste was?



Kann man etwa mit einer GTX 460 nichts mehr spielen?
Eine GTX 470 reicht auch noch.
Und eine GTX 580 kann heute auch schon zu langsam sein.
Merkste was? 
Es kommt immer darauf an, auf was man Wert legt.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Mit einer GTX285 aus 2009 kann man problemlos (mit hier und da reduzierten Details) Spiele aus 2010 spielen. Mit einer GTX480 aus 2010 kann man problemlos Spiele aus 2011 spielen. Und da sagt mein Erfahrungswert mir, dass man 2012 auch mit einer GTX580 alle Spiele problemlos spielen kann (auch hier je nachdem mit reduzierten Details).



Mit einer GTX 285 kannst du 2011 alle Games problemlos spielen. 
Du musst nicht davon ausgehen, dass es alle so haben wollen wie du. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten gestehst du dir selber Zukunftsprognosen anhand von Erfahrungswerten zu, was du anderen aber wiederum nicht zugestehst, oder wie soll ich das verstehen?



Meine sind nachvollziehbar, deine sind Ansichtssache, denn jeder empfindet "ausreichend" anders.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



manizzle schrieb:


> 1. nochmal, der TE sagt "ich will das und das haben/können, was brauche ich dafür und ich habe soviel geld zur verfügung" und  *NICHT  *"ich will auf biegen und brechen 1200€ zum fenster rausklatschen" klar soweit?



Das ist deine Deutung bzw. *deine* Interpretation dessen was der TE haben möchte. Wenn man möchte kann man das genau so gut auch anders herum interpretieren, denn genau so wenig steht nirgendwo in diesem Thread, dass es aber besser wäre, wenn der PC nur 800€ kostet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist deine Deutung bzw. *deine* Interpretation dessen was der TE haben möchte. Wenn man möchte kann man das genau so gut auch anders herum interpretieren, denn genau so wenig steht nirgendwo in diesem Thread, dass es aber besser wäre, wenn der PC nur 800€ kostet.


 
Wie schon gesagt, der TE weiß nicht, was es kosten könnte, also legt er sich ein Budget hin, das einige Abdeckt, wird aber froh sein, wenn es nicht voll ausgeschöpft wird.
Bevor er sich also nicht meldet, sind alle weiteren Diskussionen diesbezüglich sinnlos.


----------



## manizzle (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dann lies mal genau:
> 
> "Kapital wären 1200€ für alles"
> 
> ...


 
steht da in seinen kriterien irgendwas von downsampling oder ähnliches? nö. steht da er will alles auf max. mit 4xAA, "ich will jedes staubkorn sehen" einstellung? nö. da steht nur er will diese games spielen  also wird eine adequate graka empfohlen, die diese spiele auch in durchaus höheren aber nicht ultra maximalen schiesmich-tot einstellungen zum laufen bringen kann.

wenn er irgendwas davon erwähnt hätte, würde ich natürlich auch sagen, dass bei diesem budget eine gtx580 oder ähnliches sinnvoll wäre.

und marketing bezieht sich nicht nur auf die werbung die du im fernsehn siehst guter mann, da steckt weitmehr dahinter, aber ich werds jetzt garantiert nicht ausführen. in diesem punkt akzeptiers einfach, ich bin vom fach


----------



## Amnesia (9. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Meine sind nachvollziehbar, deine sind Ansichtssache, denn jeder empfindet "ausreichend" anders.



Das du deine "Meinung" so hochhebst über alles...


----------



## manizzle (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist deine Deutung bzw. *deine* Interpretation dessen was der TE haben möchte. Wenn man möchte kann man das genau so gut auch anders herum interpretieren, denn genau so wenig steht nirgendwo in diesem Thread, dass es aber besser wäre, wenn der PC nur 800€ kostet.


 
sagt dir das ökonomische prinzip was? lies das dir mal durch, dann wirst du merken, dass deine aussage vollkommener quatsch ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



Amnesia schrieb:


> Das du deine "Meinung" so hochhebst über alles...



Ich sage nur, dass meine Annahmen objektiv nachvollziehbar sind,, während die Frage nach Sumpersampling usw. subjektiver Natur sind.


----------



## manizzle (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



Amnesia schrieb:


> @manizzle: ließ mal ein Post über dir^^
> 
> mir vor werfen das ich beleidigend bin und dann selber auspacken


 
zeig mir bitte, woch ich angeblich "ausgepackt" habe


----------



## MalLängsSchauen (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Warum denn keinen K??????
> Ich finde Option zu übertakten sollten man  sich auf jeden Fall offen lassen. Die 20€ sind es wert. Sonst ärgert man sich später....


 Wenn er nun aber nicht übertakten will, warum mit den Möglichkeiten belasten?


----------



## Amnesia (9. Juli 2011)

manizzle schrieb:
			
		

> steht da in seinen kriterien irgendwas von downsampling oder ähnliches? nö. steht da er will alles auf max. mit 4xAA, "ich will jedes staubkorn sehen" einstellung? nö. da steht nur er will diese games spielen  also wird eine adequate graka empfohlen, die diese spiele auch in durchaus höheren aber nicht ultra maximalen schiesmich-tot einstellungen zum laufen bringen kann.
> 
> wenn er irgendwas davon erwähnt hätte, würde ich natürlich auch sagen, dass bei diesem budget eine gtx580 oder ähnliches sinnvoll wäre.
> 
> und marketing bezieht sich nicht nur auf die werbung die du im fernsehn siehst guter mann, da steckt weitmehr dahinter, aber ich werds jetzt garantiert nicht ausführen. in diesem punkt akzeptiers einfach, ich bin vom fach



Und genausowenig steht drinne, das er es qualitativ gerade so noch spielen will.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Nochmal an alle:
Solange der TE sich nicht melden und klar sagt: "_Ja, ich will auch mal Supersamling testen_" oder sagt "_Mir geht es nur darum, dass das alles gut läuft_" bringen derartige Diskussionen nichts.

Wäre also nett, wenn man sich wieder einfangen würde.


----------



## Amnesia (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

@manizzle: büdde:

"3. im gegensatz zu dir schalte ich erstmal mein hirn an, bevor ich schreibe  "


----------



## manizzle (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



Amnesia schrieb:


> Und genausowenig steht drinne, das er es qualitativ gerade so noch spielen will.


 
ja da hast du recht. aber eine gtx560ti erfüllt definitiv nicht die bedingung "gerade noch so spielen", sondern durchaus noch gutes stück mehr. falls du es mir nicht glaubst, lies dir doch einfach mal die ganzen tests durch 



Amnesia schrieb:


> @manizzle: büdde:
> 
> "3. im gegensatz zu dir schalte ich erstmal mein hirn an, bevor ich schreibe  "


 
das ist keine beleidigung, sondern ein sachverhalt  aber wenn du es als beleidigung betrachtest, muss es dich ja in irgendeiner weise getroffen haben, was belegt, dass ich recht habe mit meiner aussage


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil das, mit dem du ankommst, stark vom Game abhängig ist, wenn du eben danach gehst, muss man immer das beste und schnellste kaufen, was verfügbar ist, denn es kann immer der Fall eintreten, dass es mal hakt, je nach Game, je nach Spielsituation und je nach Anforderung.
> Ich verallgemeinere eben, und wenn jemand auf mehr wert legt, bekommt er dementsprechende Informationen, das hat der TE aber nicht.



Ich habe nie und zu keinem Zeitpunkt irgendetwas in die Richtung behauptet, dass man immer das beste und schnellste kaufen soll.....



> Was machst du denn, wenn einer mit einem 3000€ Budget ankommt, das auch vollkloppen, damit es ausgeschöpft wird?



Auch hier versuchst du wieder mir etwas in den Mund zu legen. Wenn du meine Posts wirklich aufmerksam gelesen hättest, dann wüsstest du, dass ich das nicht tun würde.
Wenn jemand 3000€ ausgeben möchte, aber nur in 2-D in 1680x1050 spielt, dann würde ich ihm mit Sicherheit nicht raten die 3000€ auszuschöpfen!



> Ich gehe nach dem, was der TE will und nutze nicht einfach nur das Budget aus, das vorhanden ist.
> Die Leute arbeiten hart für ihr Geld, da hoffen sie dann, dass sie einen guten Schnitt machen zwischen Preis und Leistung und da ist die GTX 580 nun mal schlechter, da kannst du es drehen und wenden, wie du willst.
> Lieber einmal öfters die Grafikkarte aufrüsten als zu viel zu bezahlen.



Auch hier unterstellst du mir wieder etwas. Ich habe zu keinem Zeitpunkt behauptet, dass die GTX 580 ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hat!



> Kann man etwa mit einer GTX 460 nichts mehr spielen?
> Eine GTX 470 reicht auch noch.
> Und eine GTX 580 kann heute auch schon zu langsam sein.



Habe ich irgendwo in diesem Thread irgendetwas Gegenteiliges behauptet??????



> Mit einer GTX 285 kannst du 2011 alle Games problemlos spielen.
> Du musst nicht davon ausgehen, dass es alle so haben wollen wie du.



Du scheinst meine Ausführungen überhaupt nicht verstehen zu wollen, und versuchst auch hier wiederum mir etwas in den Mund zu legen.
ICH habe gesagt, dass der Kauf einer GTX580 ein Aufrüsten nächstes Jahr unnötig macht. Daraufhin kam dein Spruch mit der Glaskugel. Daraufhin kam meine Ausführung meiner Erfahrungswerte über GTX285/480 usw. um dir aufzuzeigen, das man nächstes Jahr mit einer GTX580 nicht aufrüsten muss, und man für diese Prognose keine Glaskugel braucht.

DAS war der Kern meiner Aussage, und nicht das was du daraus drehst



> Meine sind nachvollziehbar, deine sind Ansichtssache, denn jeder empfindet "ausreichend" anders.



Ach so, deine sind nachvollziehbar meine nicht. Du sprichst selber davon, dass man mit einer 285 alle Games aus 2011 problemlos spielen kann, und meine Ausführung des gleichen Sachverhaltes ist aber Ansichtssache

Und du verwendest in so ziemlich jeder Kaufberatung das Wort ausreichend dutzendfach.....Komisch oder?







manizzle schrieb:


> sagt dir das ökonomische prinzip was? lies das dir mal durch, dann wirst du merken, dass deine aussage vollkommener quatsch ist



Was haben hier bitte Begriffe aus irgendeinem BWL Lehrbuch zu suchen? Wie haben alle mitbekommen, das du BWLer bist. Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Amnesia (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



manizzle schrieb:


> das ist keine beleidigung, sondern ein sachverhalt  aber wenn du es als beleidigung betrachtest, muss es dich ja in irgendeiner weise getroffen haben, was belegt, dass ich recht habe mit meiner aussage


 
Da ich mnachmal selber beleidigend sein kann, kann ich den schroffen Ton schon selber auch gut einstecken, die Anmerkung galt jediglich der Gegenüberstellung (eigene Nase und so)

aber das müssen wir hier nicht auch noch vertiefen


----------



## manizzle (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was haben hier bitte Begriffe aus irgendeinem BWL Lehrbuch zu suchen? Wie haben alle mitbekommen, das du BWLer bist. Herzlichen Glückwunsch


 
ich wiederlege deine aussagen damit wissenschaftlich. ganz einfach  verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, ich will dich garantiert hier nicht vorführen ... 

@amnesie: gut, sind wir uns soweit einig


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



manizzle schrieb:


> ich wiederlege deine aussagen damit wissenschaftlich. ganz einfach  verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, ich will dich garantiert hier nicht vorführen ...
> 
> @amnesie: gut, sind wir uns soweit einig



Dann sage ich doch einfach, lassen wir es auch gut sein
So lange der TE sich zu den Themen Budget Auschöpfung, Bildqualität und Games nicht klipp und klar äußert, führt das zu nichts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich habe nie und zu keinem Zeitpunkt irgendetwas in die Richtung behauptet, dass man immer das beste und schnellste kaufen soll.....



Eben, also warum tust du es dann jetzt, weil der TE das Budget hat und nicht expliziert sagt, dass er kein Supersampling braucht?



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Auch hier versuchst du wieder mir etwas in den Mund zu legen. Wenn du meine Posts wirklich aufmerksam gelesen hättest, dann wüsstest du, dass ich das nicht tun würde.
> Wenn jemand 3000€ ausgeben möchte, aber nur in 2-D in 1680x1050 spielt, dann würde ich ihm mit Sicherheit nicht raten die 3000€ auszuschöpfen!



Ich greife nur das aus, was du scheinbar vertrittst. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Auch hier unterstellst du mir wieder etwas. Ich habe zu keinem Zeitpunkt behauptet, dass die GTX 580 ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hat!



Das hat du auch nicht, wie kommst du darauf, dass ich dir das unterstelle.
Sie hat nun mal ein schlechtes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, 25% mehr Leistung kosten 100% Aufpreis. Wie also will man den Kauf dann rechtfertigen?
Weil das Budget gerade da ist?
Du weißt nicht, auf was der TE verzichten muss, um dieses Budget generieren zu können.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Du scheinst meine Ausführungen überhaupt nicht verstehen zu wollen, und versuchst auch hier wiederum mir etwas in den Mund zu legen.
> ICH habe gesagt, dass der Kauf einer GTX580 ein Aufrüsten nächstes Jahr unnötig macht. Daraufhin kam dein Spruch mit der Glaskugel. Daraufhin kam meine Ausführung meiner Erfahrungswerte über GTX285/480 usw. um dir aufzuzeigen, das man nächstes Jahr mit einer GTX580 nicht aufrüsten muss, und man für diese Prognose keine Glaskugel braucht.



Und ich sage eben, dass man auch mit einer GTX 560 nächstes Jahr nicht aufrüsten muss, du wirst mir nie das Gegenteil beweisen können, da drehen wir uns im Kreis.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ach so, deine sind nachvollziehbar meine nicht. Du sprichst selber davon, dass man mit einer 285 alle Games aus 2011 problemlos spielen kann, und meine Ausführung des gleichen Sachverhaltes ist aber Ansichtssache



Nein, ich sage es so, wie es ist. Mit einer GTX 260 kann man auch alle Games problemlos spielen, es kommt immer darauf an, was man wirklich will und das war eben nicht gesagt, wieso also alles ausgeben?
Dann leg doch noch den i7 2600k, der ist ja ein paar Prozent schneller, also auch den nehmen. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und du verwendest in so ziemlich jeder Kaufberatung das Wort ausreichend dutzendfach.....Komisch oder?



Ja, "ausreichend" ist ein Begriff, der so ziemlich alles abdecken kann.
Oder soll ich sagen, "Maximum"?
Wenn es danach geht, gibt es keine Hardware, mit der man alle Games auf Maximum spielen kann ohne dass es früher oder später zu Rucklern kommt.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> So lange der TE sich zu den Themen Budget Auschöpfung, Bildqualität und Games nicht klipp und klar äußert, führt das zu nichts.



Das sage ich seit zwei Seiten.


----------



## manizzle (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dann sage ich doch einfach, lassen wir es auch gut sein
> So lange der TE sich zu den Themen Budget Auschöpfung, Bildqualität und Games nicht klipp und klar äußert, führt das zu nichts.


 
genau, lassen wirs gut sein und haben uns alle wieder lieb 

warten wir, bis der TE genauere informationen uns gibt, dann kann der krieg weitergehen


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Man quanti, es hat echt 0,0 Sinn mit dir zu diskutieren.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eben, also warum tust du es dann jetzt,



Tu ich nicht



> weil der TE das Budget hat und nicht expliziert sagt, dass er kein Supersampling braucht?



Hat er nicht



> Ich greife nur das aus, was du scheinbar vertrittst.



Vertrete ich nicht



> Das hat du auch nicht, wie kommst du darauf, dass ich dir das unterstelle.
> Sie hat nun mal ein schlechtes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, 25% mehr Leistung kosten 100% Aufpreis



Habe nie etwas anderes behauptet.



> . Wie also will man den Kauf dann rechtfertigen?



Entweder High-End oder nicht. 



> Dann leg doch noch den i7 2600k, der ist ja ein paar Prozent schneller, also auch den nehmen.



Wieder meine Posts nicht richtig gelesen.....


An dieser Stelle breche ich die Diskussion ab, da du nicht willens bist meine Aussagen zu verstehen, nicht willens bist andere Meinungen als deine eigene zu akzeptieren und ständig meine Ausführungen so verdrehst, wie es dir in den Kram passt!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



manizzle schrieb:


> warten wir, bis der TE genauere informationen uns gibt, dann kann der krieg weitergehen


 
Der ist zu Computer Bild gegangen und lässt sich von denen nun einen Medion Rechner aufschwatzen, mit einer GeForce GT330, weil 3GB Videorram. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle breche ich die Diskussion ab, da du nicht willens bist meine Aussagen zu verstehen, nicht willens bist andere Meinungen als deine eigene zu akzeptieren und ständig meine Ausführungen so verdrehst, wie es dir in den Kram passt!



Das kann ich so zurück geben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wie in der Grundschule



Tja, wie es in den Walt hineinschallt...  



Amnesia schrieb:


> Das war jetzt aber echt nix quanti, und das weißt du selber.



Wieso?
Ich habe zu oft die Erfahrung gesammlt, dass die Leute ein großes Budget haben, sich dann einen teuren Rechner kaufen und am Ende nur Browser Games spielen.
Daher, wenn ich sowas lese, wie eben vom TE, gebe ich den Vorschlag, dass eine GTX 560 ti völlig ausreichend für das ist, was er so vorhat.
Wenn er mehr machen will, ausprobieren will, auch mal was Extreme wagen will (ist ja hier angeblich ein Extreme-Forum ), muss er das sagen, denn inzwischen gibts auch hier genug Leute, die eben nicht "extreme" denken, auch wenn sie "extreme" Geld haben.

Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn sich jemand eine GTX 580 kaufen will, oder wenn er statt des guten Gehäuses lieber zur stärkeren Grafikkarte/Prozessor greift, das muss jeder selbst wissen, aber gerade im KAufberatungsbereich wird mir immer zuviel "extreme" vorgeschlagen. Guckt euch teilweise die NT Vorschläge an, die hier kommen.

Daher: lass uns mal auf den TE warten, sofern er nicht ins Luxx gegangen ist () schaut er wieder vorbei und dann wissen wir mehr.
Und wenn er dann sagt: "Jop, ich hab das Geld, das soll für den Rechner raus, her mit fett Grafik und so", dann empfehle ich ihm schon eine schnelle Grafikkarte.
Er kann dann eine AMD nehmen. 



manizzle schrieb:


> ich bin ja der überzeugung, dass sich hier bereits einige computer bild agenten rumtreiben! sei vorsichtig, was du sagst, am ende wirst du noch verschleppt



Die sollen erst mal ihren Forensoftware überarbeiten, ist man erst mal hier, geht man garantiert nicht mehr zurück.


----------



## Hydroxid (9. Juli 2011)

manizzle schrieb:
			
		

> mit was hat er recht? dass ich n arschkriecher bin, weil ich die vorschläge von softy und co. gut finde?
> 
> zeig mir bitte den post, wo ich behauptet habe, dass meine meinung die beste und wichtigste ist
> 
> ...



Manizzle ich glaube du hat was falsch verstanden. Der Post war auf Amnesia bezogen!
Sorry 
Ich steh doch selbst immer hinter Softys Konfigurationen


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe zu oft die Erfahrung gesammlt, dass die Leute ein großes Budget haben, sich dann einen teuren Rechner kaufen und am Ende nur Browser Games spielen.
> Daher, wenn ich sowas lese, wie eben vom TE, gebe ich den Vorschlag, dass eine GTX 560 ti völlig ausreichend für das ist, was er so vorhat.



Gerade in den Genres (Shooter, Strategie) die er spielen will, gibt es so einige Games die ordentlich Power brauchen.
Schauen wie mal was er sagt.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Daher: lass uns mal auf den TE warten, sofern er nicht ins Luxx gegangen ist () schaut er wieder vorbei und dann wissen wir mehr.



Ich denke <<<Painkiller>>> wird uns noch was erhalten bleiben


----------



## Hydroxid (9. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade in den Genres (Shooter, Strategie) die er spielen will, gibt es so einige Games die ordentlich Power brauchen.
> Schauen wie mal was er sagt.



Aber eine GTX560Ti hat genug Power


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



radeon5670 schrieb:


> Aber eine GTX560Ti hat genug Power



Ja klar für Crysis 1+2, Metro 2033 oder Shogun 2, Full-HD@full details reicht die locker

Aber lassen wir das. Dieses Thema hatten wir schon zu Genüge


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Da is man mal 1-2 Tage nicht online und hier gehts ab ohne Ende.^^ 



> So lange der TE sich zu den Themen Budget Auschöpfung, Bildqualität und Games nicht klipp und klar äußert, führt das zu nichts.



Wie schon gesagt... Kapital sind 1200€. Der PC soll eine ganze Weile halten. Daher können ruhig die 1200€ auch verbaut werden. 

Games: Battlefield 3, Crysis 2, WoW etc.

Auf eine gute Bildqualität wird schon wert gelegt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Dann nimm die GTX 580 und gut. 

Und wo sind meine Posts geblieben, meine Posts sind doch wichtig?


----------



## manizzle (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann nimm die GTX 580 und gut.
> 
> Und wo sind meine Posts geblieben, meine Posts sind doch wichtig?


 
gut jetzt könnte man natürlich fragen obs auch alternativ ne gtx570 sein könnte  ach lassen wir das, es geht sonst wieder los  nimm die 580 und ruhe im karton


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Ich finde, dass die GTX 570 einfach nicht um den Faktor schneller ist als eine GTX 560 im Vergleich zu den Kosten.
Dann kann man auch in die Vollen greifen und eben die GTX 580 holen, das Budget ist ja vorhanden.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Dann würde ich auch direkt Nägel mit Köpfen mach und die Asus DCII nehmen:

ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ40-W0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Dazu den i5 2500k:

Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Und als Board eventuell dieses:

ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Als SSD kann ich Corsair empfehlen. Habe selber die Force 2 und bin sehr zufrieden damit:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a641867.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich auch direkt Nägel mit Köpfen mach und die Asus DCII nehmen:
> 
> ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ40-W0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Ich hab die Karte, die ist sehr geil.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dazu den i5 2500k:
> 
> Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Bei dem Budget kann man auch den i7 nehmen. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und als Board eventuell dieses:
> 
> ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Da würde ich glatt das Z68 Extreme4 nehmen.
ASRock Z68 Extreme4, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Bietet eine bessere Ausstattung, z.B. mit internen USB 3 Ports für das beiliegende Panel.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei dem Budget kann man auch den i7 nehmen.



Das schon. In Games bringt der aber kaum Vorteile. 70€ mehr für kaum spürbare Vorteile?



> Da würde ich glatt das Z68 Extreme4 nehmen.
> ASRock Z68 Extreme4, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
> Bietet eine bessere Ausstattung, z.B. mit internen USB 3 Ports für das beiliegende Panel.



Ja, das wäre eine Alternative.


----------



## HAWX (10. Juli 2011)

Ich würde bei so einem Budget dann eher in SoKa und KH investieren.
Guter Sound wäre mir wichtiger als der Unterschied von 2500K auf 2600K.


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



HAWX schrieb:


> Ich würde bei so einem Budget dann eher in SoKa und KH investieren.
> Guter Sound wäre mir wichtiger als der Unterschied von 2500K auf 2600K.



/sign 

z.B. ASUS Xonar D1, PCI + AKG K 530 = schön


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das schon. In Games bringt der aber kaum Vorteile. 70€ mehr für kaum spürbare Vorteile?


 
Kommt halt darauf an, ich hab den genommen, weil ich doch hin und wieder ein paar Videos schnitze.
Plant Painkiller sowas auch, sollte er zugreifen.
Aber ich will mich da nicht vertiefen, mal abwarten, was der TE sagt.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kommt halt darauf an, ich hab den genommen, weil ich doch hin und wieder ein paar Videos schnitze.



Dafür auf jeden Fall den 2600k. Für Video De-/Encoding ist der besser.




Softy schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> z.B. ASUS Xonar D1, PCI + AKG K 530 = schön


 
Jaaaa


----------



## RayasVati (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

So richtig im klaren seid ihr euch noch nicht oder?

Ich bin auch noch auf der suche....gibt euch mühe!!!


----------



## HAWX (10. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> /sign
> 
> z.B. ASUS Xonar D1, PCI + AKG K 530 = schön



Genau



			
				MongoAusnKongo schrieb:
			
		

> So richtig im klaren seid ihr euch noch nicht oder?
> 
> Ich bin auch noch auf der suche....gibt euch mühe!!!



Doch guck nach oben


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Gut... Dann schauen wir doch mal was ihr davon haltet. 

ASRock Z68 Extreme4  /   ASUS P8Z68-V PRO
Intel Core i7 2600K Boxed
Scythe Mugen 3
ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS  /   Gainward GeForce GTX 580 Phantom, 3GB GDDR5
Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB (Datengrab)
Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) / Corsair Force Series 3 F120
ASUS Xonar D1, PCI
Cougar GX G600
Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KKN2 - pure black
LG Electronics BH10LS30
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit


----------



## Softy (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Sieht prima aus 

Der Mugen3 ist aber kein Stück besser als der Mugen2. Nur lauter  Daher würde ich diesen nehmen, oder die EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B. (kühlt noch etwas besser bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen als der Mugen2 / 3, wegen des höheren Lamellenabstands.)

Graka würde ich die Asus nehmen. 

Netzteil alternativ ein be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W.

Grüße


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Ok, danke! 

Kurze Frage zu den SSD´s. Ist das Problem bei der Corsair behoben worden?
Corsair Force Series 3 SSD - Rückrufaktion (Umtausch Prozedur) - The Corsair Support Forums


----------



## facehugger (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Sehr unterhaltsamer Thread hier Wenn es High-End sein soll, dann würde ich beim CPU-Kühler auch nicht sparen und z.B. diese verbauen:

Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (BK016) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

und bei der Graka diese wählen:

ASUS MATRIX GTX580 P/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQU0-W0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

beim Case könnt ihr euch auch mal jene anschauen:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a409952.html

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a484522.html

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a619720.html

Netzteilalternativen:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a646952.html

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a497625.html

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a651413.html

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a623677.html

Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



> und bei der Graka diese wählen:
> 
> ASUS MATRIX GTX580 P/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQU0-W0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Ohne jetzt einen auf "Sparflamme" machen zu wollen... Aber lohnt sich die Matrix eigentlich nicht nur für OCler ?! 

Danke für die restliche Auswahl. Ich werd´s weiter geben.


----------



## HAWX (11. Juli 2011)

Warte noch nehm wenn möglich lieber die Asus Xonar DX. Der PCI Sockel stirbt aus und eine SoKa überdauert auch mal 2-3 Systeme!


----------



## facehugger (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



<> schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt einen auf "Sparflamme" machen zu wollen... Aber lohnt sich die Matrix eigentlich nicht nur für OCler ?!


Klar reicht die DCII. Ich dachte halt nur: wenn schon, denn schon Davon mal abgesehen, ist die Matrix in der aktuellen PCGH-Print ganz gut weggekommen... Hmmm, ihr könntet alternativ auch diese sehr gute, sehr schnelle und auch unter Last sehr angenehme AMD verbauen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...eck-die-neue-referenz-sachen-lautstaerke.html

Gruß


----------



## HAWX (11. Juli 2011)

Och nö keine 6970 wenn man sich eine 580 leisten kann...


----------



## facehugger (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



HAWX schrieb:


> Och nö keine 6970 wenn man sich eine 580 leisten kann...


Warum nicht? Soviel langsamer ist sie nicht... besonders mit hohen AA/AF-Modi kommt sie hier und da einer GTX580 ganz schön nah:

Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti (SLI) (Seite 23) - 25.01.2011 - ComputerBase

Außerdem war es eh nur ein Alternativ-Vorschlag. Ich wollte zudem für AMD mal eine Lanze brechen und die 6970 ist immer noch High-End. Von den Multi-GPU-Monstren mal abgesehen...

Gruß


----------



## HAWX (11. Juli 2011)

Ich finde die 6970 meist immer eher als Konkurenz zur 570 als zur 580.
Naja und die Bildquali von Nvidia möchte ich nach meinem AMD Abstecher nicht mehr missen


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Ob AMD oder Nvidia muss ich erst noch klären. Aber abgeneigt ist er zu keinem der beiden Hersteller. 

Jeder Hersteller hat sein Pro und sein Contra. Das muss man halt dann mal vergleichen und sich für das persönlich bessere entscheiden.


----------



## facehugger (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



HAWX schrieb:


> Ich finde die 6970 meist immer eher als Konkurenz zur 570 als zur 580.


Ist schon richtig, rein von den Werten her gesehen. Über die Bildquali-Unterschiede beider Hersteller kann man sich eh streiten...

Gruß


----------



## HAWX (11. Juli 2011)

facehugger schrieb:
			
		

> Ist schon richtig, rein von den Werten her gesehen. Über die Bildquali-Unterschiede beider Hersteller kann man sich eh streiten...
> 
> Gruß



Tja Einige sehen sie Andere nicht. Ich sehe sie.


----------



## Softy (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



HAWX schrieb:


> Warte noch nehm wenn möglich lieber die Asus Xonar DX. Der PCI Sockel stirbt aus und eine SoKa überdauert auch mal 2-3 Systeme!



Das stimmt schon. Aber bei den Sockel 1155-Brettern sind die PCIe x1 Slots total dämlich in der Nähe des PCIe x16 Slots der Grafikkarte positioniert, was temperaturtechnisch nicht optimal ist.

Außer man nimmt einen unteren PCIe x16 Slot für die PCIe x1 Soka, das geht in vielen Fällen.


----------



## facehugger (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



HAWX schrieb:


> Tja Einige sehen sie Andere nicht. Ich sehe sie.


Deswegen soll/muss am Ende eh der TE entscheiden Und sooo groß sind die Unterschiede nicht. Gut, das AF beherrscht Nvidia glaube ich, immer noch eine Spur besser als AMD. Und schließlich ist nicht jeder so empfindlich wie du...

Gruß


----------



## HAWX (11. Juli 2011)

facehugger schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen soll/muss am Ende eh der TE entscheiden Und sooo groß sind die Unterschiede nicht. Gut, das AF beherrscht Nvidia glaube ich, immer noch eine Spur besser als AMD. Und schließlich ist nicht jeder so empfindlich wie du...
> 
> Gruß



Eben das muss jeder selbst wissen ich würde aber immer das bestmögliche nehmen, denn ich habe noch nie jemand sagen hören:"AMD's Bildquali ist besser als Nvidia's."

Edit: Wie bist du zu der NT-Sünde in deiner Signatur gekommen?


----------



## facehugger (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



HAWX schrieb:


> Edit: Wie bist du zu der NT-Sünde in deiner Signatur gekommen?


Immer wieder die gleiche Frage Damals (ich glaube es war im September 09) war es nicht schlecht. Ich wollte KM, eine akzeptable Effizienz und recht viele Schutzschaltungen. Dazu so wenig wie möglich ausgeben (man stelle sich das vor). Da war das OCZ meine erste Wahl... Und bis jetzt hat es mich nie im Stich gelassen und verrichtet fast unhörbar seinen Dienst Spätestens mit IvyBridge werde ich aber auf ein aktuelles NT umsteigen, keine Sorge

Gruß


----------



## HAWX (11. Juli 2011)

Also nach dem Motto: "Ich war jung und brauchte das Geld!"


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



Softy schrieb:


> Außer man nimmt einen unteren PCIe x16 Slot für die PCIe x1 Soka, das geht in vielen Fällen.


 
Jop, deswegen würde ich ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben und ein Brett nehmen, das 3 PCIe 16x Slots hat, der unterste ist mit 4 Lanes über die SB angebunden, unabhängig von der CPU, so bleiben 16 Lanes an der Grafikkarte.


----------



## facehugger (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*



HAWX schrieb:


> Also nach dem Motto: "Ich war jung und brauchte das Geld!"


Nicht unbedingt. Aber bei mir stand schon immer das P/L-Verhältnis ganz vorne (mit Ausnahmen natürlich). Und damals sah es mit empfehlenswerten/günstigen Alternativen im NT-Bereich ganz anders aus als heutzutage...

Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Ich danke euch schon mal für die ganzen Vorschläge und Tipps! 

Den Thread hab ich mal an meinen Kumpel weiter geleitet. 

Mal sehen für was er sich entscheiden wird.


----------



## facehugger (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für 1200€*

Bin mal gespannt, für was sich der Kumpel entscheiden wird... Wenn es soweit ist, please give me Input, würde Nr. 5 jetzt sagen

Gruß


----------

